
Are you doing enough as a parent during Covid-19? - kulesh
Https://amitheworstfuckingparent.com
======
raxxorrax
Something went wrong! index:9

... but nice URL.

edit: Something went wrong with getting media devices.

~~~
kulesh
That’s weird, works well for me. Fresh domain maybe...

~~~
raxxorrax
Perhaps a rights issue. I was using FF latest and I have the common security
settings for people with moderate paranoia and have no camera installed.

Edit: works on phone and I am the worst parent.

~~~
kulesh
Congrats!

